# Major grocery chains among 32 retailers that sold recalled Tyson chicken strips; injuries reported



## daveomak.fs (Jun 12, 2019)

*Major grocery chains among 32 retailers that sold recalled Tyson chicken strips; injuries reported*
By Coral Beach on June 12, 2019


The USDA has identified retailers, including Walmart, Kroger and Target, that received part of more than 11 million pounds of recalled Tyson chicken strips. Eleven brands and several flavors are involved. Three people have reported injuries from metal pieces in the products.

Other well known chains such as CVS, Family Dollar, Hy-Vee, Meijer, Piggly Wiggly, Publix and Wegmans are on the retailer list. To view all of the products included in the recall, please click here.





Click on the image to view other product labels submitted to the USDA.
“The problem was discovered when FSIS received two consumer complaints of extraneous material in the chicken strip products. FSIS is now aware of six complaints during this time frame involving similar pieces of metal with three alleging oral injury,”





Click on the image to see the product labels that were provided to the USDA.
according to the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS).

Government officials are concerned consumers, commercial kitchen operators, and military kitchen supervisors may unknowingly have the recalled Tyson chicken strips in their freezers because of their long shelf life. The products have “Use By Dates” of Oct. 1, 2019, through March 7, 2020.

“Consumers who have purchased these products are urged not to consume them. These products should be thrown away or returned to the place of purchase,” according to an expanded recall notice posted May 4 by the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS).

The 11 million pound recall of chicken strips is separate from one posted June 7 by the FSIS for 190,000 pounds of Tyson frozen chicken “fritters.” The June 7 recall was initiated because of complaints about plastic pieces. At least three schools filed complaints about the chicken fritters, but no injuries have been reported.

The chicken strips retailer list, posted June 11 by the USDA, relates to a recall that was originally posted March 21 and expanded on May 4 to include 11 million pounds of products. The initial recall notice was for 69,000 pounds of chicken strips. In addition to nationwide distribution in the United States, Tyson also shipped the implicated chicken strips to the U.S. Virgin Islands, Hong Kong, Bermuda and St. Maarten.

The 32 retailers identified Tuesday as having received the Tyson chicken strips, and the dozens of states where they sold the products are:


Big Lots — DE, IL, IN, KY, MD, MI, MO, NJ, NY, OH, PA, VA, WI, WV
CVS — AR, CA, DC, FL, GA, IL, IN, KS, KY, LA, MD, MO, MS, NE, NJ, NV, NY, OH, OK, PA, TN, TX, VA, WV
Dollar General — AR, DE, IA, IL, IN, KY, MD, MI, MN, MO, NJ, NY, OH, PA, TN, WI, WV
Drug Mart — OH
Family Dollar — IL, IN, MI
Fareway — IA, MN, NE, SD
Food 4 Less — CA, IL, IN
Foodsco — CA
Fry’s Food and Drug — AZ
Fry’s Marketplace — AZ
HEB — TX
Homeland — KS, OK
Hy-Vee — IA, IL, KS, MN, MO, NE, SD, WI
Jay C — IN
Kroger — IL, IN, KY, MI, MO, OH, WV
Kroger Marketplace — IN, KY, MI, OH
Marcs — OH
Marianos — IL
Meijer — IL, IN, KY, MI, OH, WI
Pick n Save — WI
Piggly Wiggly — IL, WI
Publix — AL, GA, NC, SC, TN, VA
Ralph’s — CA
Ralph’s Fresh Fare — CA
Shop N Save — MD, NY, OH, PA, VA, WV
Shopper’s Food — MD, VA
Smith’s — AZ, ID, MT, NM, NV, UT, WY
Target — AZ, CA, HI, IA, IL, KS, MI, MN, MO, ND, NE, NV, SD, UT, WI, WY
Walgreens — IL, IN, MI, NY
Walmart — CT, DC, GA, IA, IL, IN, KY, LA, MA, MD, ME, MN, MO, MS, NC, ND, NE, NH, NY, OH, PA, RI, SC, SD, VA, VT, WI, WV
Wegmans — MA, NY, PA
WinCo — AZ, CA, ID, MT, NV, OK, OR, TX, UT, WA
Anyone who believes they have suffered injuries because of the recalled Tyson-produced chicken products should seek medical attention.

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, **click here**.)*


----------



## bassthumb32 (Jun 12, 2019)

Isn't this the second time in less than a year? This is one of my sons favorites. I understand things happen so I was forgiving for the first time but now again... I don't know.


----------



## Medina Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

That's why I grow a big a$$ garden and raise a cow, chickens, and a pig every year. I get my 2 deer, stock up on fish all summer long.  Now we have the pig ebloa, whats next.......


----------

